# Tablet won't connect, Router keeps restarting



## RedCircleTech (Sep 14, 2011)

I have a D2 (Digital 2)-927G v 4.1.1 Android Tablet. Whenever I turn on the wi-fi settings through the tablet, it causes my Belkin router to restart continuously, which consequently causes my Tablet from not connecting to it. I tried restarting my router, but that did not resolve the problem. My router is less than a year old, and I never had this problem before. Any other devices that connect to my router do not have any connection issues except the Tablet.

*Is there anything that I can do?*

*Belkin router's version: F9K1102 v2


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Try the tablet on another network. That should tell you whether the Belkin and tablet don't play nice together or whether the tablet is a real menace to Wi-Fi.


----------



## RedCircleTech (Sep 14, 2011)

I tried connecting to both of the router's networks, "belkin.d8e" and "belkin.d8e.guest", but I still have the same problem.
There is something else that I would like to add into the information of this issue: Whether I connect to my router or not with this device, every time the device's wi-fi setting is on, my router will restart continuously until the device's wi-fi setting is turned off.


----------



## RedCircleTech (Sep 14, 2011)

Is there anything that I can do in order to solve my issue?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Is your issue with only that one router or with other networks also?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

goto a coffee shop with wifi, library, neighbours or friends house and try it on their wifi, as Terrynet has posted - the idea would be to try a different router completley - the "belkin.d8e" and "belkin.d8e.guest" are just different signals on the same hardware router. 
would be good to know if the same issue occurs on a different hardware router


----------



## RedCircleTech (Sep 14, 2011)

I went to a library and the device was able to connect to the library's router successfully. Does this mean that there is something wrong with my router? Could it be a channeling issue?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

It may just be the tablet and the Belkin not playing nice together, but I have no guesses as to why.

If you have a Windows PC with wireless capability please show the following.

Please attach a screen shot of the Networks page (don't collapse the Radar, Connection or Signal History) of the Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector. If you don't have a satisfactory email address (e.g., from your ISP) you could try http://www.pcworld.com/article/231780/xirrus_wifi_inspector.html. If you need help with a screen shot see TSG Posting a Screenshot. FWIW to take screen shots with Windows 8 or 7 or Vista I prefer to use the built-in Snipping Tool.


----------



## RedCircleTech (Sep 14, 2011)

I think your right. Do you think that the device and router have different channels? Are there any suggestions for this problem?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Make sure you have the latest firmware and then reset the router to factory defaults and reconfigure it. I can't think of anything else to do.


----------



## RedCircleTech (Sep 14, 2011)

How do I find out that I have the latest firmware? And what do you want me to reconfigure?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If Belkin no longer has a "Firmware Update" function in the Utilities section that will check for updates just look for the latest firmware version on Belkin's web site and compare that to the installed firmware.

The only reconfigure needed after a reset to factory defaults are any settings that you want to differ from the defaults.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Here's the link to the firmware for that unit: http://www.belkin.com/us/support-article?articleNum=4868
Be sure to use the version 2 firmware, latest is 2.10.17


----------



## RedCircleTech (Sep 14, 2011)

Despite updating its firmware, the router continues to reject my tablet from connecting to it. And still, I have the same issue again: The router restarts continuously when I enable the wifi setting on my tablet. 


What should I do now?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> What should I do now?


I cannot think of anything except to stop trying to use that tablet with that router.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Indeed, you could try a different brand of router or use a different tablet; both are budget devices and may have a compatibility issue between the two of them.


----------



## RedCircleTech (Sep 14, 2011)

That's okay. I think I'll identify the cause of this issue on my own. Thanks for all of your help anyway


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome.  Please let us know if you find anything more specific than those two devices not playing nice together.


----------

